# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  New to Community. Anyone w/mtDNA Haplogroup H & H only?

## Ana26K

Hi,

I'm new to Eupedia & have been hooked on researching my ancestry for the past year. I recently got my mtDNA results done through LivingDNA and I came up as the H subclade, but no mutation beyond that...ie "H3" or similar. Is this correct? Anyone have any explanation for me? Thank you!

----------


## Jovialis

23andme also gave my father's mtdna as simply H. I think it is because it must be a very rare haplogroup, so they just list it as such. They did the same for my Y-DNA; just R-M269. However, Nat Geo narrowed it down to R1b-F1794.

----------


## Jovialis

I just noticed something odd, when I went to go check my page actually. National Geographic says my mtdna is found in only 0.2% of their entire database. Yet 23andme says it is "relatively common" among their users, and is found in 1 and 240 customers.

----------


## Ana26K

Hi Jovialis, thanks for responding. You may be right bc I've read similar forum post questions and the answer was usually bc the person's variation of the Haplogroup was rare. Looking at myself, I am a bit of an anomaly. LOL!

----------

